# colouring



## bluehall (Jun 9, 2017)

hello i am buying a blue puppy but dont know what it will grow up like please see picture anyone had a puppy that looks as this at 5 weeks
i am thinking more about its coat the mother and father are black/brown and medium to long coat can anyone tell how light he will be


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hope the breeder isn't trying to market the pup to you as something 'rare' and 'special'! Blues are not accepted by the breed standard, so you should be getting this puppy at a reduced cost, and on a non-breeding contract.

Often the blue colour seems to fade as the pup gets older, and is barely noticeable. Of course, a lot depends on the individual dog's genetics, so it's hard to say just what it will look like.

Here's and adult blue shepherd: Blue Bay Shepherds - Page 3

If you go to the next page, there are links to pictures of him as a puppy, and you'll see what I mean about the colour becoming less obvious.

Have fun with your pup! Even if it's a blue, it's still a purebred GSD!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Your pup looks like a regular stock coat so it will be the normal length.


----------

